# زواج القاصرات حرام يجب تعليمهن اولاً ويجب تمتعهن بكل حقوق الطفولة- بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (10 نوفمبر 2017)

زواج القاصرات شائع في بعض القرى النائية وبعض الدول وهذا حرام قانونيا
 ودولياً يحب ان يتمتعن بكل حقوق الطفولة ويجب الاهتمام بتعليمهن اولاً والاهتمام بتربيتهن فهن مازلن طفلات لسن قادرات على تحمل الزواج ومسؤلياته لا جسدياً ولا استيعاباً وادراكاً وهذا انتهاك للطفولة وحقوق الانسان فيجب ان تبلغن سن الرشد اولاً ثم تأهيلهن للزواج ثانياً ثم يجب الاهتمام بتثقيفهن قبل كل شئ والا كيف ستربي اسرة وتقودها وتأخذ القرارات اللازمة في حياتها لها ولاسرتها فهن جيل المستقبل ولسن جيل اليوم ويجب الانتظار حتى بلوغهن سن الرشد السن المؤهل للزواج


----------



## thunderbolt (11 ديسمبر 2017)

مرحبا جميعا 

ومرحبا زميلتي الكريمة jesusslave 

أشكرك على طرحك لموضوعك الشيق وهو زواج الفتيات الصغيرات 

انا فهمت من كلامك يا زميلتي الكريمة jesusslave .. انك لا توافقين على زواج الفتيات الصغيرات 
طيب انا عندي سؤال جميل وهو في صالح البنت الصغيرة البالغة طبعا 
لاني قد رأيت بنفسي انه يوجد فتيات في سن صغير يبغلن بسرعة وكذلك يصبحن لديهن علامات الأنوثة والبلوغ واولها علامات البلوغ لدى الفتيات الصغيرات حدوث الدورة الشهرية لديهن وغير حدوث الدورة الشهرية ظهور علامات البلوغ كظهور الشعر تحت الإبطين والمنطقة التناسلية وهذا أيضا دليل على بلوغ البنت وكذلك نمو الثدي بصورة واضحة عند البنت 


وتكون هي البنت الصغيرة عندها رغبة في الزواج من شخص تحبه وتكوين أسره .. لازم تكون طبعا هي الي موافقة لانه لا ينفع شيء بالإجبار


----------

